# How Close?



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I would like to move my skimmer transducer to a different location as I don't get good high speed readings. Right now it is mounted about 10" away from my LSS (structure scan) transducer. I would like to just move it closer to the other transducer to get it further away from the rivets without having to add another board. I do know that if the LSS is above the skimmer and it is too close the LSS will "see" the skimmer and it will interfere with the picture. I would have to move my LSS down a bit I think.

The question is.... how close can you mount them? Does one interfere with the other?


----------



## rnvinc (Jan 14, 2015)

The LSS operates at 455kHz/800kHz ...
The skimmer operates at 83kHz/200kHz ...

There shouldn't be any crosstalk interference ...

Rickie


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Mine work fine like this.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

It is not an electrical "see" issue from crosstalk. It is a physical thing that the side/structure scan will shoot a broad signal and it hit the downscan transducer (or anything else in the way) and you will get ghosting on your screen. You need to find what angle the transducer scans and then stay out of that range.

I thought i was ok with mine, following the suggestion of the folks i purchased from, but turned out too close and I have a ghost line on mine on one side where it physically hits the downscan transducer. I just live with it since it ghosts above 10' and I don't like to take my 30' Baha in water that shallow - and don't want to plug a through-hull and drill yet another...


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback gents... I especially like the pic tomb. I'm guessing the reason Tom's doesn't ghost is that the broadbeam appears to be level with the Structure scan. I will relocate mine eventually hoping to get a high speed reading. I really miss that ability.
Thanks again.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The structure scan is slightly higher than the skimmer transducer. Read somewhere that the structure scan consists of 3 elements arranged from front to back. The forward one reads on port side so the other two are past the skimmer and don't see it. Don't get too close to hull center if it's low like mine either. I had it more center initially. Had prop cavitation problems.


----------

